# Savannah cat



## applecruncher (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Nov 4, 2019)

I call them Ocelots, they remind me of one.  All cats are different, those Savannah traits are true of Alpha cats.  Good looking cat, but then I think ALL cats are beautiful.   

ADDED:  Here they call them Bengals, they certainly have the same markings.


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

I love these cats. Thanks for the interesting viewing


----------



## toffee (Jan 20, 2020)

I would love him - he's a happy cat and has company which they need -
I have 3 big coloured tabbies -with the same spots on the belly-- reckon he is expencive -and worth it !


----------

